# Call for testing: vdr ports (watch/record/stream tv, also for live tv in e.g. xbmc)



## nox@ (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi!

I figured there might be people here interested that didn't see my mailing list posts...

I don't want to write everything here again so I just link to the actual message,
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2011-January/011554.html

and to my FreeBSD dvb page with more links: http://people.freebsd.org/~nox/dvb/.

(Update: vdpau support needs the latest libxine port change that was just committed, (re)build the port with the VDPAU knob on.)

And here is a thread about tv tuners on FreeBSD where I also posted a summary of which usb dvb-s2 and dvb-t tuners I personally tested: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2011-January/011532.html.

Note: vdr uses the Linux /dev/dvb/adapter* interface so for now not much else than usb tuners supported by the multimedia/webcamd port will work (which also requires the new usb stack so it won't work on 7.x), for details see the above link.


----------

